# 2 Line rule



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

I was gonna post too saying Ohio, at least used to allow 2 rods and 6 tip-ups....which made it moot....I could fish my two rods....and don't own six tip-ups! As to the OH v. MI fishing.....both myself and the previous poster are from Ohio and on this site! I also wasn't up to date on Ohio's IF regs for certain which tells you something too.

Unlike college football I think MI is much better than OH!! ;-)


Tom


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

They have ice in Ohio? Kidding.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Steely-Head _
> *In my opinion, it really shouldnt matter how many lines you use...2 lines or 200 lines, you are still only entitled to your limit! But, rules are rules. *


My sentiments exactly Art but I voted for only one or two tip ups for two reasons. I'd be afraid of someone putting a monopoly on the ice by placing tipups everywhere. Even if you put a limit to 3 there will still be problems with guys taking too much space and possibly fights on the ice when guys drill holes for gills or perch too close to a tipup. Not a major problem but one none the less.

Second, how many under sized pike are damaged by those not paying attention to their tipups. A hammer handle takes a minnow, swallows it and 10 minutes later the person notices the flag. Now the guy can't keep it so the leader is cut or some egghead tries to pull it out. That's not good. There may not be many people visiting this site who will damage the pike in this manner but we all know there are those out there who will. Could you imagine this scenario multiplied by more tip ups? 

IMO, as long as the lines are attended you should be able to fish 20 if you can. I could work at least 3 and possibly 4 from my shanty when fishing pan fish. As long as I only keep my limit, who cares how many poles were used.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

VERY good points Pat.


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

Actually I would love to be able to jig with two poles for perch and target pike or eyes with a tip up.
I know someone years ago when he was quite young fishing in little muskamoot bay. His father was injured by a power auger and older brother had to take their dad to the hospital. With all their gear on the ice the younger brother proceeded to cut a spearing hole and drill 3 tip up holes and prepare to fish. It sounds kinda funny how I know so much about this incedent 
 but anyway. he jiged out of the spearing hole catching good numbers of perch between spearing pike in the 10 -12lb. class and tip up success. Well when his dad and brother showed up they couldnt believe there eyes. He had three pike and 40 perch on the ice and the fish wern't done yet his brother speared 2 more pike and picked one from a tipup. What a great day of fishing at his dads expense. The thing is he didnt abuse the limits and he was thinking one tip up for him his dad and his brother. He was sure glad the DNR didnt show up when he was told that it was illegal to have so many lines in.


> guys taking too much space


 like GR said is prabably a large part in the line limit...


----------



## Lost Lake Ed (Jan 10, 2003)

I think two tip-ups and a pole would be fine.


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

Problem Solved! I will be taking my 5 and 7 year old ice fishing with me today. Are they allowed two lines? Could one of those lines be a tip-up? Just kidding. 1 line each in my shanty is going to be scary.


----------



## bigberniegb (Dec 2, 2001)

I would like to be able to use four lines since the lack of quality fish . I think the fisherman could use a little more edge.Once we cetch the fish let us deside what ,by law, to keep or put back in the lake.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

OK , OK...
Let's just kill 'em all , and b*tch about how it's the DNR's fault there isn't a [email protected] thing left swimming.....
Twenty lines each is a GREAT idea!!!
.
.
.
.
 * NOT! *  

.
.
.
.
 _learn HOW to use what you have and forget the shotgun approach.....
There are PLENTY of quality fish , you just have to learn how to find them & hit 'em when they are BITING...._


----------



## drewhon (Jan 10, 2003)

I dont know the reason behind it but in ohio its 6 tipups and 2 rods . It sure makes it nice when a school of jumbos swims in.

DREW


----------



## Gus (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow! Thanks for the great responses all. With all the differing viewpoints, I can see the DNR has a tough task to please everyone. I will continue following the regs and wishing I had "one more line", but I thinks its because I am used to two tip ups. If the reg stated 1 tipup and 1 pole I would probably be asking for a "one more line". If it said 2 tipups and one pole I probably still would be asking for "one more line".


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Very strange feeling, but I'm going to have to agree with sfw1960 on this one.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I agree and disagree with SFW and Esox on this one. 

Disagree: 2 lines or 20 how can you harm the fish population if you get your limit in 1 hour or 6 hrs. That's the only difference between the two if you still take your limit. If we are found to be hurting the fish populations just lower the limit.

Agree: If the woods and waters were full of ethical, law abiding sportsmen we wouldn't need laws or CO's. There will be those catching a limit in an hour, still fishing and either leaving over the limit or throwing small fish on the ice dead to maintain their limit.

I would rather see the laws stay as they are. I wouldn't want to catch a limit in an hour which would mean less time on the ice enjoying my fishing and those I'm fishing with.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

GR -- I can see we share one of the same 'wants'...
When the action is good or the company is great - we want it to go on and on....
Hopefully in won't ever end.....
There isn't a thing wrong with THAT!!
 

Robert


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Now we're in 100% agreement.


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

I vote for 2 Tip-ups and one jigging or dead stick rod! All vote Gus for Governor!


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Some of the reasoning on this thread reminds me of the CCW debate.

I hardly think allowing a 3rd line is going to negatively affect fish populations. I mean.... we aren't talking about _changing the seasons_ or _increasing the daily creel limit_ are we?

Many times I have been on the ice with a group of 10 or so buddies. We'd set (2) tip-ups for each guy, and then commence to grill burgers, drink brewskies, and BS. If the fish were biting, we kept busy. But if the action was slow (which it usually was!) us having 100 tip-ups wouldn't have made a difference.


----------



## Lundy43123 (Jan 11, 2003)

It does amaze me at how different the laws are from state to state.

Ohio does allow 6 tipups and two rods while ice fishing, but I seldom see tipups being used by Ohio ice fisherman while out on Ohio lakes. The fisherman that I do see using them are far less productive at catching fish than the fisherman that are jigging for the fish.

Part of this can probably be explained by the fact that Ohio has no fishable population of Pike, no real inland population of perch or walleye except in isolated instanses. The primary inland ice fishing in Ohio is for bluegill, crappie and saugeye. These species lend themselves to being caught much better by playing a active part in the fishing than just setting out a tipup or six. There are exceptions, but few.

After two trips to Hubbard lake ice fishing this year I question the effectiveness of tipups anyway. I watched with the aquaview walleye after walleye and numerous big perch swim past swimming, yet struggeling minnows that had come off of my jigging spoons just to come over and agressively hit the spoon. They paid no attention to the easy minnow meals at all. I caught a lot of walleye during these two trips when many around me fishing tipups caught few if any fish at all. I'm sure there are times that tipups work well but I'm just not convinced that they could ever work as well on walleye as actively jigging for them.

Could someone explain the rationale behind spearing perch? This to me seems unethical as h ell.

If the laws in Michigan dictate no more than 4 hooks for 2 lines, does this mean that a jigging rapala with a stinger hook attached to the bottom treble is all 4 of the allowable hooks?

thanks,
Kim


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

All hooks attached to a single lure count as one hook.

As far as spearing Perch being unethical, it is no more or less unethical than spearing Pike. Personally I don't care for that practice, generally the majority of Pike being speared are hens, because they are the ones big enough that people are certain they are legal sized before impaling them.


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

I am behind you 100% SFW1960 I think the lakes are all overfished as it is...sorry tip up boys but everyone is entitled to their own opinion Besides...not many abide by the rules as they are now


----------

